# Eure Meinung



## adlershof (7. April 2007)

Hi Tutorials-Community,

da ich in meinem Standcomputer eine OnBoard-Grafikkarte habe und gerne auf eine richtige Grafikkarte einbauen möchte. Wollte ich euch mal fragen, welche Grafikkarte (vielleicht mit DirectX 9 für PC-Spiele wie rFactor z.B.) zu meinem Rechner passen würde und wie viele diese kostet (wenn möglich auch der Preis bei Media Markt usw.). Mein System könnt Ihr hier ( http://www.sysprofile.de/id28116 ) nachlesen.

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. April 2007)

Anhand deines PCs würde ich dir die Geforce 7600GT empfehlen... wenn du weniger ausgeben möchtest kannst du auch die GS oder eine 7300GT nehmen...
Preise bei Mediamarkt nehm ich nicht so gerne... meine Referenz ist eher alternate.de
Die Typen sollen endlich nen Bankeinzug bzw. Lastschrift einführen... grml...
doch back to Topic...
Du hast eine AGP-Board also kaufst du dir wohl auch am ehesten eine AGP-Karte es sei denn du möchtest auf PCI-E umrüsten...
Hier findest du eine Liste der Karten die für dich in Frage kommen... dabei zu beachten: GT - leistungsstarke Edition der Karte, GS schwächere Version für den kleineren Geldbeutel. Wenn du die Karte aussuchst solltest du auf Pixel- und Vertexpipes achten (verantwortlich u.a. für Antialising usw.) und die Größe des Speichers und dessen Anbindung (128but, 256bit usw.; je mehr desto besser *g*)

Das wars grob gesehen eigentlich schon...


----------



## ojamaney (11. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe meine "altes" Sytem auch vor kurzem nochmal (ein letztes Mal!) aufgerüstet und ihm ne neue Graka gegönnt. Das Beste was es für AGP noch gibt ist entweder die GeForce 7800 GS (seit neustem auch eine 7950 GT, ca 270 Euro) oder die ATI Radeon 1950.

Habe mich für die ATI entschieden und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. Bei Alternate gab es meine Karte von xPertVision /Palit mit 512MB für ca 160 Euro. Der Vorteil gegenüber der GeForce ist nicht nur der bessere Preis, sondern auch dass diese Karte 36 PixelShader (12 Pipes, je 3 Shader) hat. Selbst die GeForce 7950 hat nur 24 PixelShader (24 Pipes, je 1 Shader).

Alles was unter der 7800er oder 1950er liegt lohnt nicht wirklich für ein AGP-System, da entweder die Pipes zuwenig sind oder die Karten nur mit 128Bit laufen. Und gerade das macht sich, neben zuwenig Speicher, bei neueren Spielen bemerkbar.

Hiermit spiele ich S.T.A.L.K.E.R. und Splintercell DA zb flüssig und fast alles auf maximal:
CPU: AMD 64 3,4GHz (Sockel 754)
RAM: 2GB Corsair Value
Grafik: ATI Radeon 1950 GT 512MB
HDD: SATA 1

Gruss, ojamaney


----------



## PGW (11. April 2007)

@ Raubkopierer: hey, coole Seite!

Warum eigentlich keine ATI graka für AGP? Da wäre z.B. die Radeon x1959 Pro für 190 € (Preis/Leistungssieger bei diversen Zeitschriften)
Ansonsten wäre noch die 7600 GT für 150 € zu erwähnen. Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2007)

Ich will ja nichts ausgeben... und wenn gibs ne schöne PCI-E von Nvidia... ATI kommt mir nicht ins Haus... und nehmen wir mal bei alternate.de eine x950 und eine Geforce für je 159€
Einem wird auffallen, dass die Geforce da zum vergleich geringfügig bessere Werte hat... und nun muss man nur noch Nvidia aufgrund der quallitativ besseren Treiber bevorzugen und man hat seine Entscheidung


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. April 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich will ja nichts ausgeben... und wenn gibs ne schöne PCI-E von Nvidia... ATI kommt mir nicht ins Haus... und nehmen wir mal bei alternate.de eine x950 und eine Geforce für je 159€
> Einem wird auffallen, dass die Geforce da zum vergleich geringfügig bessere Werte hat... und nun muss man nur noch Nvidia aufgrund der quallitativ besseren Treiber bevorzugen und man hat seine Entscheidung



Er hat doch nur ein AGP Steckplatz!
Ich finde eine nvidia zwar auch besser, aber das ist mein persönlicher Geschmack und wegen dem Treiber-Support unter Linux.. Es mag sein, dass die Nvidia (teilweise) besser ist, aber die Frage ist in welchen Bereichen (Shader, Buffering, naja genau weiß ichs auch nicht). Weil da zeigen sich teilweise große Unterschiede.

Ansonsten muss man erstmal wissen, wieviel Geld investiert werden soll. Und bei Media-MarktSaturn GmbH & würde ich nicht einkaufen, die Auswahl an PC-Einzelteilen ist stark begrenzt und teilweise schon länger im Regal und teilweise überteuert. Alternate ist hier als Versandhändler gut. Ich hole meine PC-Teile meistens bei Jacob-Computer (wohne in der Nähe).


----------



## PGW (11. April 2007)

@ Raubkopierer: Geschmackssache... Wie schon erwähnt...


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2007)

jo.. Mediamarkt ist echt lahm.. auch wenn da mal was kaputt geht hast du echt nen Problem... das bedeutet bis zu 2 Wochen unbenutzbar...
Der einzige Mangel bei alternate.de sind die Zahlungsmethoden... ich will Einzug oder Paypal haben... Vorkasse stinkt...

Edit: Manchmal regen mich die Renomeebeiträge echt auf :/
Muss man denn wenn man seine Meinung kund tut objektiv sein? Meinungen sind _immer_ subjektiv *grml*


----------

